# Hi



## Lacey15 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm from London. I love makeup and look forward to talking to other makeup fans


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## makeupme22 (Dec 27, 2015)

welcome! 
Me to new here!


----------

